# Electric Smoker Temperatures



## bigb52 (Apr 19, 2015)

I just got a smoker last week. The model I got was a little chief smoker. I talked to some folks at work and they all talk about smoking at 220F.

I can't wait to smoke some beef and pork, but I am not sure if the low temperature unit I have will work (165F). I am in 2 minds to take it back and buy a model that can produce a higher temp.


----------



## sota d (Apr 19, 2015)

Most folks here smoke at 225-250*. I have a Masterbuilt electric with a max temp of 275*, and it's considered a low temp smoker. Works fine for everything I have done. If returning it is an option, then you may want to find one that can get a little hotter. Good luck and keep us posted, David.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 19, 2015)

BigB,

If you are wanting to smoke pork, beef & poultry, then yes, return the little chief.  It's non adjustable heating element is only 250 watts and the specs call out for a max of 165 degrees as you noted.

If though you were a fish freak like me then, it might work.......MIGHT. But I'd prefer to see that smoker have an adjustable 1100 watt element.  That is what I did with my two big chief smokers which are dedicated for fish only.

All my poultry, beef and pork needs are done in my Masterbuilt propane smoker.

If though you want one smoker for everything, I'd go with a Masterbuilt 40, first generation.


----------



## bigb52 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you for the information, I did take it back and got a Masterbuilt electric smoker. I think that will fit my needs better. I have just completed the seasoning and now just smoking my first run of beef.


----------



## sota d (Apr 19, 2015)

Great news! Congrats on your new smoker, I think it will suit your needs much better, I've been smoking in a MES 30 for over a year and still love it. Check out the MES owners group here, a great way to learn a lot about your new smoker. Also check out "Bears step by steps" for methods to smoke just about anything on your new MES.


----------



## bigb52 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank for the post, and the guidance. I will check these out. I used the smoker last night for some beef, and sweetcorn. It was amazing.


----------



## oldpro1946 (Apr 23, 2015)

I am new to the forum, how can I find the MES owners group?  Thanks!


----------



## tropics (Apr 23, 2015)

oldpro1946 said:


> I am new to the forum, how can I find the MES owners group?  Thanks!


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/8/masterbuilt-electric-smoker-mes-owners

Click on the link


----------



## daricksta (Apr 23, 2015)

BigB52 said:


> Thank you for the information, I did take it back and got a Masterbuilt electric smoker. I think that will fit my needs better. I have just completed the seasoning and now just smoking my first run of beef.


What size MES did you buy--30" or 40"? I own a MES 30 Gen 1 and have had a lot of fun and produced a lot of great smoked meats and cheeses with it.


----------



## bigb52 (Apr 26, 2015)

I got the MES 30 and I love it. I did my second smoking session yesterday after a productive day at the lake. The trout came out really good.


----------



## sota d (Apr 26, 2015)

BigB52 said:


> I got the MES 30 and I love it. I did my second smoking session yesterday after a productive day at the lake. The trout came out really good.


Congrats on your successful smoke, glad it turned out good for you! So....Where are the pics from this alleged smoke? We do love to see a good smoke :-) Happy smokin', David.


----------



## huntem (Apr 26, 2015)

Congrats on the MES. I've had a lot of fun and success  with mine. GO HAWKS!!!!!!!!!!!













IMG_1460.JPG



__ huntem
__ Apr 26, 2015


----------

